# What do you think about her conformation?



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I loved the book Beyond The Track! I wouldn't consider it a research book, but it definitely enlightening and a fun read.

The first thing that jumped out at me were her pasterns. The angle a bit more than I'd like, which may cause problems if you plan to jump her strenuously. She also has a fairly flat croup and very little muscle in her butt. Her back is long. I like her back legs and she has a decent shoulder, but I'd probably keep looking if I wanted a horse that I could compete with. I do like her head though and if you're willing to take it very slowly with her, she has a good mind, and you do a lot of conditioning, she might be good for lower levels.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I loved the book Beyond The Track! I wouldn't consider it a research book, but it definitely enlightening and a fun read.
> 
> The first thing that jumped out at me were her pasterns. The angle a bit more than I'd like, which may cause problems if you plan to jump her strenuously. She also has a fairly flat croup and very little muscle in her butt. Her back is long. I like her back legs and she has a decent shoulder, but I'd probably keep looking if I wanted a horse that I could compete with. I do like her head though and if you're willing to take it very slowly with her, she has a good mind, and you do a lot of conditioning, she might be good for lower levels.


Her pasterns do look to be very angled but I suspect it's more of how she's shod than her actual build. I think if her hoof angle matched her pastern she would be fine. Maybe one of the hoof experts will see this & give an opinion.
I like her.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you both. I like her too, but I figured I should get the opinions of everyone here. There's no guarantee she'll still be on the site by spring either, but out of the 150 horses I looked at, she was the only one who caught my attention.

I still feel _so_ guilty for looking at other horses, even though I know Indie is always going to have that special place in my heart and I miss her dearly... which is part of the reason I think why I want another horse to try and fill that gap.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm glad that you are thinking of having another horse in your future. This one is pretty young & spring is aways off. There are some conformation issues w/this mare, but others have already stated that. Have you looked at dreamhorse? I've found good ones there in the past. Take your time, it will be tough after having such a fine mare as Indie was.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll try dreamhorse, I'm pretty set on an OTTB (although I know a lot of Indie's traits were just her individual personality) so most of my searches have been on Canter and other sites. I'm definitely going to take my time, so I'm hoping Indie will help plop a horse in my lap who she thinks could be a decent match. This horse would definitely have _huge_ shoes to fill.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I don't know what shipping costs would be like from Manitoba, but there are some nice ones listed here   Race Horses for Sale - Home


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I know what you mean about feeling guilty. I felt the same way when I was browsing Thoroughbred rescues after my dog died. I eventually considered it a chance to redeem myself for not being able to save my dog...redeem myself by rescuing another creature. If you're so set on an OTTB (love them), then the retraining manual written by the woman who owns the rescue I got Reno from might be helpful: Retraining Manual

If you feel like browsing around, you could also take a look at some of the horses they have there (they are located in Upper Marlboro, MD...very north). Reno had been there for over a year before I found him...so I think it was meant to be. They have three sections for available horses - on the track, off the track (both 'for sale'), and looking for a home (pretty much free, optional $150 donation). Adopting and transporting Reno cost me about $400 total (I had connections with someone willing to trailer him cheap though).

Good luck!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Give yourself sometime to mourn Indie. You need this time to heal. It is hard to think you will love another horse, but it will happen. Your heart is big enough for another horse. Start looking as the days move on toward spring. THE horse will jump out at you and you will KNOW that this new horse will fit into your heart and you can still love Indie and remember her at the same time. The new horse will not replace Indie, nothing will replace her, but a new horse will give you love and new memories.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the advice.

I think you're right. I feel like I'm just in a rush almost, to find something to fill that hole. I know I should take more time to mourn Indie, and I think in a way, I always will mourn for her... but hopefully one day, I'll be able to talk about her without breaking into years.

I'm sure she'll lead me to the right horse when the time is right, so until then, I'll just keep visiting her grave (although I already told her I'd visit it until the day I die) and doing my lessons, even though I don't think riding is going to be even half as fun without her.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

This mare is quite nice, though she has longer than ideal canons, and I am not a big fan of her hind limbs. She is very straight through the hip, stifle and hock - it would be interesting to see how she moves.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mango was my best friend. He passed so suddenly...not only on Thanksgiving break, but right before I was going to get competitive with him. He was my best friend, and I have never had a horse give me such confidence. Here was a girl who was terrified to even be around a loping horse, now jumping and galloping bareback. He was a great horse..

And I only got Rebel 3 days later. Was that planned? No, certainly not, I was hugely crushed over Mango and sank into a depression for 6 months. But, Rebel wound up being great for me. I was hurt, and he came from a hurtful place, we healed together..so, to be honest, I think it would be good to look at another horse. You won't be filling the hole, but destracting yourself from the pain instead. Indie will always mean something to you; think of it as stalls in your heart. Hers seems empty but will always be full, your just building another right next to hers for some company.



I rather like this horse, but she looks like she was just designed to run in a straight line, and I'm not confident in her holding up over jumps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

First of all, we ALL lose animals. The first one is the worst (usually). Dogs, cats and horses all have a shorter life span than we do and while the nature of your loss of Indie was not typical, it is part of what happens sometimes when you own animals _regardless of how well you care for them._

It is healthy to move on.. but if you get another animal too quickly you will be spending more time comparing the first one to the second one and you likely will not be happy with the replacement. I see this all the time with dogs.. and the person is always saying, "Fido never did that" or "Fido learned XYZ so much faster" and so on. 

Give yourself time. Learn about conformation. I also suggest you get a comprehensive Veterinary book for Horse Owners. The latest edition of the "Horse Owner's Veterinary Handbook" is a decent one and fairly comprehensive. 

I would also suggest riding different horses (as in continue with lessons) if you can afford to. The more experience you get the more you will know what you want in a horse you buy. 

I love horses but I have to say.. the only individual horse I loved was the first horse. I owned him for 20 years and was with him the day he was put down. 

After that horse it was more a business venture and a concentration on training horses. More than a few came to me in poor condition both mentally and physically. Those I turned around and sent on from me to better than where they came from.. often much much better.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone,

I'm definitely going to be waiting awhile before getting another horse... I'd like to hopefully have a bit of money saved up and it'll probably be in the late spring at the very earliest if Indie leads me to the right horse.

I know I want to keep up riding and eventually get another horse, that's for certain... but that really is my biggest fear, whether I'll love the horse as much as Indie. I know that to some degree, I'll always compare horses to her. She really was one of a kind. Everybody who met her said that she was so well-behaved and such a sweetheart, and she was like that until the end. Even the vet had plenty of good things to say about how she was handling everything when I first got there.

I was looking forward to so many things with her. She was finally getting both her canter leads consistently and she was finally getting her hind end more engaged. I feel like we accomplished a lot together in such short time. I was looking forward to next year and maybe taking her to a local show for fun, or taking her to a local clinic. She was a special horse and there's no way around it, but I'm hoping one day that I'll be able to accept a new horse and be able to provide the same amount of love I provided for Indie.

I feel like horse ownership gave me something to strive for, a sense of dedication and of course, an unbreakable bond. I always wanted the best for her and I always tried to better myself to do that. I think in my eight years of riding, I have never had the privilege of working with a better horse. I can count the number of times I was frustrated with her on one hand, and those were just the first two rides while we adjusted to each other.

I'm really glad I can count on everyone here for support, because I don't feel like anyone around me really understands exactly. And I just wish that Indie would've shown signs so that we could've caught it before it ended her life, she didn't deserve it.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I lost me dream horse to a freak accident. Having other horses to love helped pull me out of it. 

You should never compare horses, just like you would never compare close friends. Your relationship will be different - you will never have the same relationship as you did with Indie, but you will have ones that are just as meaningful in other ways.

If you know for sure you need to wait for spring, then dont shop now, its better to wait then to fall for a horse that is gone by spring.

And if you happen to be out this way, we have two OTTB's that will be looking for the right home:wink:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I am a few days late to this thread, but I just wanted to remind you about Second Start Thoroughbreds. Alexis is very honest about the horses she is rehoming. I have yet to hear about a negative experience with her. I know people who have gotten some great eventers, jumpers, hunters, dressage and even barrel racers through Second Start. The best is, Alexis will tell you flat out if the horse is suited for what you want to do. That to me is huge. 

Second Start Thoroughbreds - Home

I have used a few different shipping companies that I loved and trailering from Fort Erie is roughly $700 - $1000


----------

